# HSG Question



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm going to have a HSG done either this cycle or the next to investigate whether I have blocked fallopian tubes or not. I had a Hycosy around a year and a half ago, which did reveal a problem. However, I've decided to get my tubes checked out again (just in case) so that IUI might be an option before progressing to DE IVF in the future. 

I found the Hycosy extremely uncomfortable and was wondering if anybody has taken a low dose muscle relaxant or diazepam to reduce the spasms? Also, during my follow up the fertility doctor suggested that spasms could affect the results of the investigation, i.e. spasms can affect the dye passing through the tubes. Clutching at straws I know, but I do really want to make the procedure as straightforward as possible and if I'm relaxed I'll be be much happier  ....


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I haven't used diazepam for this particular reason as haven't had it done whilst awake (had it done as part of a lap) BUT I use diazepam for everything   I have endo and struggle with speculums and things like that due to the location of some of it, and I find the diazepam (only a really low dose) stops me clenching and therefore helps to prevent some of the pain. Plus it means I don't worry too much before hand - and if appointments are running late I don't care because I'm far too relaxed  

Good luck xxx


----------

